# ariens 24 deluxe vs my old brute



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

Well I'm really thinking about spending my income tax on a new snowblower I really want a new ariens,matter of fact I've been looking at the 24 deluxe.ariens website says it has a 254cc ariens ax with 12.5 ft lbs of torque,I was wondering how comparable that is to my 20 year old 8 HP Tecumseh powered Murray built brute.my brute has a 27" cut,now I realize the ariens is smaller,which I'm not too concerned about that,I'm just wondering will the ariens have as much nut,or more than my old 8 horse? I just want to make sure it will cut through 12" plus snow storms and the heavy wet stuff left from the city plow,and not bog down...thanks


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I can't give you a direct comparison, but I can say the 196cc - 212cc clones have been replacing HM80s with no complaints. I have the 212cc Predator on my blower that originally came with an HM80 and it has plenty of power even with the over sized pulley.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I dont know what brand ariens actually uses for engines. I have a husqvarna with an lct 291 cc engine I believe its 8.5 hp, has some nice oomph to it.


----------



## Allie (Feb 5, 2014)

td5771 said:


> I dont know what brand ariens actually uses for engines. I have a husqvarna with an lct 291 cc engine I believe its 8.5 hp, has some nice oomph to it.


The Ariens AX branded engines are LCT.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

11.5tq is about 8hp


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

I have a 2012 Deluxe with a 250cc B&S engine. I have read several articles about how to convert this particular engine to HP. From what I understand, throw out the 250cc on the label and look at the 11.5ft/lb for the torque rating. This, from what I've read, converts to about 7hp at 3060rpm's and closer to 8hp at 3600rpm.

The model that you are looking at says it gets 12.5ft/lb of torque. I think that translates to anywhere from 7.5hp to 8.5hp depending on the rpm's. That is plenty of hp in my opinion.

Another difference between your Brute and the 24" deluxe is the sizes of auger and impeller, each are 14". I don't know the size of each for your Brute, but I know that makes a noticeable difference when throwing snow for me. Check to see the size on your old machine, I bet each are 11" or 12".


----------



## Saewoody (Nov 7, 2013)

My thought is that the new machine would have plenty of power for you. I broke the connecting rod in my 8hp Tecumseh last season. It put a 2" diameter hole in the block. I ended up replacing the engine with a 212cc/6.5hp engine from harbor freight. This engine seems to have more power than the Tecumseh ever did. Btw:My machine has a 24" bucket

I had read somewhere last year, while researching engines, that one of the reasons manufacturers have started measuring their engines in torque instead of hp was because they had been a bit too liberal with the stated horsepower they were rating the engines at. 

So a 254cc engine should be plenty of power.


----------

